

15 Reasons Why Programmers are Awesome  - scribblenaut
http://blog.programmingbounty.com/wordpress/15-reasons-why-programmers-are-awesome/

======
greenyoda
_" You can be an ill-tempered antisocial freak and people will put up with
you."_

This would be a sign of incompetent management. A good manager will realize
that the damage that an employee like this does to the morale and productivity
of other employees could outweigh the person's positive contribution to the
company. Their nastiness might even encourage other, more valuable, employees
to look for work elsewhere. Not to mention that allowing such an employee to
create a "hostile work environment" could expose the company to lawsuits by
its employees (especially if the antisocial behavior involves stuff like
sexual harassment or racism, which affects legally protected classes of
employees). So the manager will start looking for a replacement, and as soon
as they find one, out goes the asshole employee.

~~~
scribblenaut
You make a very good point. When I wrote "ill tempered antisocial freak", I
was thinking of someone who was grumpy and a bit rude but not abusive.
Honestly, I wasn't aware stuff like that happened. I have had the pleasure of
being around open minded friendly people. Ignorance is bliss I suppose. I
think this is an important distinction so I've edited my post. Thanks for such
a thorough read-through.

